
Restrict use of riot-control chemicals - hardmaru
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02594-5
======
Chakazul
Also the problem of _expired_ tear gas, which will "breaks down into cyanide
oxide, phosgenes and nitrogens that are extremely dangerous" according to a
2017 study.

This is how HK police uses Hongkongers for human experiments:
[https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/08/09/hong-kong-reporters-
co...](https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/08/09/hong-kong-reporters-coughed-
blood-developed-rashes-tear-gas-exposure-doctors-say/)

------
mexus
Not according to China's CCTV news:

[https://twitter.com/wailly/status/1165183278011142145](https://twitter.com/wailly/status/1165183278011142145)

~~~
PikachuEXE
Poisonous CCTV news is immune to any poisonous chemical/gas

------
Synaesthesia
In particular Israel uses vast amounts of tear gas against Palestinians. I
think if anywhere we will see the deleterious effects on human health and the
environment there first.

